
AWS billing is broken and Kubernetes won't last - hcrisp
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/aws-billing-is-broken-and-kubernetes-wont-last-says-irreverent-economist-corey-quinn/
======
dgoog
Corey is so right on this. It's only a matter of time before all these vc
funded k8s shops die. (They won't be acquired.) All the k8s users themselves
will have to return to their barista jobs.

~~~
streetcat1
No he isn't.

There is a huge gap to fill in the operators' space.

Basically every service offered by the public clouds should be provided as an
operator (automatically managed with little human involvement).

And every one of these operators can sustain its own company.

~~~
dgoog
Bullshit. People that actually use linux won't ever get fired. K8s hipsters
definitely will be fired. EOS.

K8s is a dying over hyped pos.

